# H: Empire W: Cash, Eldar



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

I have a ton of older Empire models, about 2k worth I think and I would kinda like them to be done. Here is everything I have, and there are even a few models that where left out of the pics. Any reasonable offer is accepted. 

Monies raised in this sale will be applied to the soon to be best modelers tool on the internet! Get an army and help!

www.models-workshop.com


----------



## Marshal Ragnar (Sep 5, 2010)

there are no photos


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Wow.... sigh

Fixed.


----------



## dandan1350 (Apr 22, 2010)

how many spearmen handgunners and swordsmen are there exactly? also what kinda eldar? i have like 18 random guardians i dont reallly want also some money


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

what you see in the pics is whats there. There may have been a few extra that I have found.


----------



## hacknslashgamer (Jan 28, 2009)

Hey I like the Knights with hammers are they White Wolves I have a unit of Striking Scorpions with an exarch and Kharandris if you are interested I also have PAYPAL .IM me


----------

